# turkey special



## ravenclan (Feb 11, 2020)




----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 11, 2020)

Hahaha I've seen this before but still funny.

Warren


----------



## pushok2018 (Feb 11, 2020)

That's funny!


----------



## jcam222 (Feb 11, 2020)

Hilarious!!


----------



## kruizer (Feb 11, 2020)

Jill St John she ain't.  Good one


----------



## noboundaries (Feb 11, 2020)

I started with a chuckle, and now I can't stop laughing. Thanks!


----------



## browneyesvictim (Feb 11, 2020)

Touche'!


----------

